# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Picso AI, text to AI art maker app

## Airicist2

picso.ai

facebook.com/picsoai

twitter.com/PicsoAi

instagram.com/picso_ai

discord.com/invite/gvkpBByyNd

Developer - Joshua Carlson

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/picso

----------

